# Over vape



## dwayne19420 (26/9/15)

HI Guys n gals...
Stupid question I'm a newbie to the vaping community. My question it do you think you could overdose from vaping to much... been scratching my pip thinking about it lol cause I been vaping like a train last 2 days loving all my flavours got my hands on a few tanks and filled them with all different flavours and I been swapping them around every so often  . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/15)

The only "stupid question" is the one you don't ask. 

Nic overdose is very possible and does happen, especially if your nic concentration is too high for you or if your gear works too well. Your body will stop you long before it becomes dangerous though, you'll just start getting really uncomfortable.

Check out these threads for some insight...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/quick-fix-for-a-silver.t6676/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (26/9/15)

Not discomfort lol just tons of vapour and enjoyment love vaping way better then stinkys lol thanks Bee will give it a read now cheerz

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongTwitch (26/9/15)

As long as you're careful of the "Silver-signs" you'll be good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (26/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The only "stupid question" is the one you don't ask.
> 
> Nic overdose is very possible and does happen, especially if your nic concentration is too high for you or if your gear works too well. Your body will stop you long before it becomes dangerous though, you'll just start getting really uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the save... ima give my vape a rest

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (26/9/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Thanks for the save... ima give my vape a rest
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No need to give your Vape a rest. 

The "silver" is generally a reaction your body gets to too much nicotine. High nicotine concentrations in lower powered devices or high resistance tanks are generally safe but In more powerful devices you need to lower your nic levels. 

The effects of a silver are quick. If your vaping and don't feel any sudden onset to roll into the fetal position and start to see unicorns then your fine. 

Chain vaping at a safe nic level is perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (26/9/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> HI Guys n gals...
> Stupid question I'm a newbie to the vaping community. My question it do you think you could overdose from vaping to much... been scratching my pip thinking about it lol cause I been vaping like a train last 2 days loving all my flavours got my hands on a few tanks and filled them with all different flavours and I been swapping them around every so often  .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Ask @Silver if it's possible...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> HI Guys n gals...
> Stupid question I'm a newbie to the vaping community. My question it do you think you could overdose from vaping to much... been scratching my pip thinking about it lol cause I been vaping like a train last 2 days loving all my flavours got my hands on a few tanks and filled them with all different flavours and I been swapping them around every so often  .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hi @dwayne19420

As the other guys have explained, I think you are generally safe from any danger when vaping

Your body will definitely tell you when you have vaped too much. You will get several symptoms which may include feeling light headed and a bit "woosy" to feeling quite nauseous and breaking out into a sweat. If it gets bad, you will more than likely want to lie down.

If any of these things happen, just stop vaping, drink loads of water and lie down and relax. It will pass in about 30-60 minutes

Everyone is different though, so get a feeling for how much you can tolerate. And listen carefully to your body. It will tell you when youve had enough or a bit too much.

Try stay away from overdoing it. Not a nice feeling at all. 

Let us know how it goes

PS - love the idea of several devices with different flavours - way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (26/9/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @dwayne19420
> 
> As the other guys have explained, I think you are generally safe from any danger when vaping
> 
> ...


Lol just can't get enough I guess it's a fase a transition from stinkys to vaping I guess I. Ll calm down after the novelty dies down  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/9/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Lol just can't get enough I guess it's a fase a transition from stinkys to vaping I guess I. Ll calm down after the novelty dies down
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No prob

As long as it keeps you off the stinkies, then go for it!
Vape up a storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/9/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> HI Guys n gals...
> Stupid question I'm a newbie to the vaping community. My question it do you think you could overdose from vaping to much... been scratching my pip thinking about it lol cause I been vaping like a train last 2 days loving all my flavours got my hands on a few tanks and filled them with all different flavours and I been swapping them around every so often  .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


If death by overvapeing were possible, I'd be dust. That said I vape between 3 - 6% nic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (26/9/15)

Had two slight nic overdoses today ( called a silver ) . I'm visiting my parents so whilst sitting and talking crap with my dad I basically chain vaped. All of a sudden I realised I have to stop NOW. Stopped, felt uneasy for a while, then went away. Nothing mayor. Like everybody is saying, your body will definetely tell you STOP long before it becomes dangerous


----------



## TheLongTwitch (27/9/15)

Hey Dwayne

I definitely am with you on that one and I would personally say that it is just how some people are 

Just out of question, when you say that you "can't get enough":
Do you mean that you are just really enjoying it and/or that you want/need to be satisfied with your intake?
As I personally enjoyed my first 2-3 setups, but in all honesty they weren't actually enough to kick the stinkies for me.

I was a South African swimmer back in my school days and have very strong lungs(not so sure after all the smoking though)
As a result; I crave a tangible feeling of strength with my vaping.
i.e. I need a good throat hit, dense clouds that I can feel(Not just see) and a flavour that rounds those off well.

The long story short here is that if you are indeed "not getting enough" from your current vaping setup,
I highly suggest throwing out a bunch more questions and possibly looking at your needs and a device + tank/dripper that will do it for you.
I have sadly been on and off stinkies and vaping as a result of my struggle in obtaining my personal perfect vape.
I would hate that you or anyone else silently struggle, when the answer is obtainable and achievable! 

I NEVER EVER thought I would get into or do the hardcore setups I see some members do 
But as of yesterday I got my first dripper...and let me tell you: AMAZEBALLS!!!!!!
0.27 Ohms @ 50watts currently floating on heavenly clouds of Lime Milkshake! 

I now know that I am indeed a dripper man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stompi3 (27/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> No need to give your Vape a rest.
> 
> The "silver" is generally a reaction your body gets to too much nicotine. High nicotine concentrations in lower powered devices or high resistance tanks are generally safe but In more powerful devices you need to lower your nic levels.
> 
> ...


 Lekka! i puff all day on 3mg and 0mg


----------



## stompi3 (27/9/15)

Only Start to worry when your farts start to smell like your flavours.. in fact, no dont even worry then that would be awesome like Unicorn Rainbow Farts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420 (29/9/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Hey Dwayne
> 
> I definitely am with you on that one and I would personally say that it is just how some people are
> 
> ...


Just really enjoying it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

